# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  بين عصفور ضحا وعصفور الحكيم

## فريد البيدق

بين عصفور ضحا 2013م وعصفور الحكيم 1938م .. أوروبا المغزوة وأوروبا الغازية
(1)
ينبغي أن يعرض ما استقر من مفاهيم النقد على التحليل حتى نتبين دوام صلاحيته من انقطاعها.
كيف؟
يقال: "العمل الأدبي لا يعبر عن رأي الكاتب، بل يعبر عن رأي الشخصية الأدبية ورؤيتها التي قد يختلف معها الأديب".
يقال ذلك ويذاع ويشتهر حتى صار مسلمة أدبية وبديهة نقدية، لكن الواقع الإبداعي الأدبي بصوره المختلفة ينقضه ويهدمه.
كيف؟
إن الأديب إنسان له فكر يؤمن به ويذيعه سرا وجهرا ومباشرة وغير مباشرة، وهو لن يترك فكره من أجل عمله الأدبي الإبداعي لا سيما وهو السيد في إنتاج عمله الأدبي، بل سيعمد إلى إذاعته على وفق براعته الأدبية؛ فتجد الشخصيات التي تتبنى فكره ذات مساحة كبيرة مؤثرة واضحة مستحوذة على غيرها من الشخصيات ذات الفكر المتنحي لهذا الأديب فلا تترك القارئ حتى تُحدث فيه ما يريد الكاتب، وتجد الشخصيات التي تمثل المتنحي الفكري للأديب مستحوذ عليها من قبل الشخصيات الأولى ولا تترك التأثير الملائم في المتلقي إلا إن كان واعيا بأصول العمل الأدبي وعالما باتجاه الأديب.
واقرءوا إن شئتم "علاء الأسواني".
لماذا "علاء الأسواني"؟
لأن له ظهورا إعلاميا يجعل الكثيرين يعرفون اتجاهه.
اقرءوه وستجدون كذب المقولة السابقة "العمل الأدبي لا يعبر عن رأي الكاتب، بل يعبر عن رأي الشخصية الأدبية ورؤيتها التي قد يختلف معها الأديب"- التي آن لها أن تذهب إلى سلة الأكاذيب والمغالطات الأدبية والفكرية لا سيما في روايتيه "شيكاجو" و"نادي السيارات"!
(2)
وإن لم تتهيأ لكم فرصة قراءة "علاء الأسواني" في أعماله أو عمليه فهيا معا في هذه الجولة مع ذلك الموضوع الأدبي الذي يتخذ العصفور عنوانا له في عملين أدبيين روائيين هما "عصفور من الشرق" لتوفيق الحكيم 1938م و"عصفوران بين الشرق والغرب" لعبد الحميد ضحا 2013م.
ماذا سنجد فيهما من هذه القضية؟
سنجد الاختلاف بينهما مرده فكر الروائيين، وسنجد الشخصيات المطابقة هي المؤثرة الظاهرة وما عداها فلا. 
وكيف سنعرف اتجاه الروائيين؟
من كل شيء بدءا من الغلاف ثم الإهداء، وانتهاء مع آخر كلمة لهما في روايتيهما.
كيف؟
(3)
في رواية "عصفور من الشرق" نجد الغلاف يجعل مدموازيل سوزي ديبون الفرنسية التي تمثل أوروبا كبيرة الحجم ومستحوذة على محسن العصفور الشرقي الذي لا يرى نفسه لائقا بها.
ثم نمضي إلى الإهداء فنجد "إلى حاميتي الطاهرة السيدة زينب"، ويجعلنا ذلك نتذكر مقالات توفيق الحكيم في الثمانينيات في الأهرام المعنونة بـ"حوار مع الله" التي أثارت العلماء وعلى رأسهم الشعراوي. وإن من يقرأ "عصفور من الشرق" الصادرة 1938م لا يتعجب من تلك النهاية التي حملتها هذه المقالات الصادرة 1983م؛ ففكر توفيق الحكيم واحد طوال عمره.
كيف؟
ستجد عصفور توفيق الحكيم ذا أخطاء عقائدية وسلوكية تتلاءم مع أخطاء المؤلف الفكرية والدينية في هذه المقالات وغيرها؛ لأنه  يتبنى مفهوما عن الإسلام غير صحيح يجعله يحتمي بالسيدة زينب المتوفاة منذ قرون، ولا يجد غضاضة في ذلك؛ لذلك فلن تفاجأ عندما يدخل ذلك العصفور الكنيسة في مراسم دفن أحد النصارى زوج بنت مدام شارل فتجده يقول عن الكنيسة موازنا بينها وبين المسجد في ذهنه ونفسه في الفصل الأول ص16: "وخيل إليه أنه باجتيازه العتبة قد ترك الأرض وارتقى إلى جو آخر له عبيره وله نوره، هنا أيضا عين الخشوع وعين الشعور الذي كان يهزه كلما دخل في القاهرة مسجد السيدة زينب، هنا أيضا عين السكون وعين الظلام في الأركان وعين النور الضئيل الهائم كالأرواح في جو المكان. إن بيت الله هو بيت الله في كل مكان وكل زمان".
هكذا يرى توفيق الحكيم الكنيسة كالمسجد؛ فكلاهما عنده بيت لله، وقد أكد ذلك المعنى في مشهد نضح الميت بماء مقدس من قمقم فضي ص17-18 في الفصل ذاته.
وإن ذلك سيجعلك لا تندهش بعد ذلك عندما يفعل العصفور الشرقي محسن الذاهل عن إسلامه الصحيح فيردد ص21- 22 في الفصل ذاته معاتبا صاحبه أندريه: "لن أغفر لك هذا التهاون منك، إنك كنت تعرف أني داخل هذا الحرم المقدس ولا تقول لي حتى أعد نفسي". وعندما يستهجن أندريه هذا الكلام قائلا: "إنا ندخلها كما ندخل القهوة"- نجد "محسن" يسير في الاتجاه ذاته ويصير قيصريا أكثر من قيصر، فيقول: "بل هناك السماء، وليس من السهل على النفس الصعود في كل لحظة".
كيف يرى هذا الشرقي المنهزم الغرب؟ وماذا يرى منه؟
إنه يعظم ما تعظمه أوروبا وإن كان لا يستحق التعظيم.
كيف؟
راقب حديث توفيق الحكيم مع العجوز عن الأوبرا في الفصل الثاني ص29-30: "عندئذ أدرك من فوره معنى مجسما لكلمة الحضارة الغربية الكبرى التي بسطت جناحيها على العالم. نعم ما كل هذا البذخ ... لكأنما جاء القوم يتساجلون الغنى والسعة وكبرياء المال أكثر مما جاءوا يلتمسون لذة التطهرو الخضوع في حضرة الفن أو لذة العودة إلى الإنسانية والروح على يد الموسيقى".
ثم يظهر تصور محسن نفسه والغرب عندما يتخيل سلم الأوبرا يتزلزل به قائلا: "لم يبق على آخر الزمان إلا أن يطأني بنعله القديم مثل هذا الصعلوك القادم من الشرق". 
هكذا يرى نفسه صعلوكا!
وفي الفصل الخامس ص61 نجد أندريه يهزأ من تفكيره الذي يرى جلوسه قبالة من يحبها عملا قائلا: "أتسمي هذا عملا؟  آه أيها العاشق الشرقي الذي ينفق أيامه في قهوة يحلم وحبيبته على بعد خطوتين". وعندما يرد على أندريه يقول فيما قال: "ما زال في رأسي قليل من الإدراك يكفي لإفهامي أن مثل هذا الجمال في شباك مفتوح للجمهور –وهو هنا يتحدث عن حبيبته التي هي عاملة شباك تذاكر في مسرح- لا يمكن أن يبقى حتى الآن في انتظار هذا الصعلوك الشارد الذي هو أنا".
يتكرر وصف الصعلوك من جديد!
وفي الفصل السادس ص66 يتحدث عن موسيقى بيتهوفن فيقول: "فإن الحفلات السيمفونية القليلة التي حضرها لم تعقد بعد أسباب الألفة بينه وبين ذلك القلب الكبير –يقصد بيتهوفن- ولم يقنط الفتى؛ فهو يعلم أن الآلهة لا تكشف سرها لأول قادم". ثم قال وهو يصف مسرح شاتليه: "ثم خيم على المكان سكون قدسي كسكون المعابد، وشعر محسن بالخشوع الذي خامره في الكنيسة ذلك اليوم. وتحركت يد الأستاذ بالعصا فإذا بيتهوفن يتلكم بلغته السماوية ... نعم، إن هو إلا وحي السماء يتكلم".
هكذا صارت القداسة في غير مكانها!
وفي الفصل السابع ص 79 يصف أحد معارفه المصريين الأزهريين قائلا: "جاء باريس ... ليدرس الدين المقارن، لقد كان حرا طليقا يحب في باريس النساء ... وكان من عادته أن يتنزه في حدائق لوكسمبرج للتطلع إلى سيقان السيدات الجميلات".
هكذا كل الناس أصحاب هوى!
وفي الفصل الثامن يقول الصديق الجديد مستر إيفانوفتش الروسي الماركسي بعد حوار عن الأنبياء وكارل ماركس: "ومسيحية اليوم الجديدة في الغرب هي الماركسية، وهي كذلك لها مثلها الأعلى". ثم يقول عن الإسلام: "أما إسلام العصر الحديث في الغرب فهي الفاشية". وبعد أن يعجب محسن بإيفانوفش يقول الأخير ص 89: "إني أعرف أن وعود أديان الغرب الجديد كلها إن هي إلا تغرير بالعمال، إن الماركسية والفاشستية قد أخذتا عن أديان الشرق طرقها وأساليبها، وفهمتا جيدا أن خطة كل نبي هي استمالة  الساخطين والمتذمرين والمعوزين وهم الكثرة الغالبة، هكذا فعل عيسى ومحمد". 
وعاود الروسي الحديث عن الأنبياء في الفصل العاشر ص 102، وعندما استلهم توفيق الحكيم كلام الروسي قال واصفا "محسن"  ص104-105: نعم، إن "محسن" ليشعر دائما أنه لا يسكن الأرض وحدها، إن حياته ممتدة أيضا إلى السماء، له أصدقاء وأحباء وحماة من القديسين أهل السماء،  إنه لن ينسى السيدة زينب الطاهرة وفضلها عليه في الملمات، إن لها وجودا حقيقيا في حياته. ما من مرة وقع في شدة إلا وجد العزاء عند باب ضريحها ... كل نجاح ظفر به دفعة من يدها، وكل عطف هو نظرة من عينيها، وكل ابتسامة من الحظ إنما هي ابتسامة من شفتيها. إنه يتخيل هيئتها ... ويعتقد أنها في السماء بردائها الأبيض إنما تنظر إليه دائما وترعاه ... حتى ص107.    
أيتحدث هنا عن إنسان أم عن إله؟ في نظره هو الأمر سواء!
وعندما أهملته مدموازيل سوزي ديبون - حبيبته التي أضاع من أجلها ما لا يضاع أو تلك التي عبدها حبا على وفق أسلوبه- بعد أن رأت مسيو هنري حبيبها القديم في المطعم، ولم تتح له فرصة المحادثة الأخيرة نجد الكاتب يقول عنه في الفصل الخامس عشر ص 139: "استطاعت أن تكشف له عن جانب من جوانب الجنة المجهولة في كيانه، فليكن من أمرها ما يكون فهو الآن يعلم بفضلها جنة الأرض ... لكنها قد طردته، فما مصيره؟ أيعود إلى السماء؟ ثم يتابع: إنها الآن في حجرتها كإله في سمائه وقد احتجب بالسحب، واعتصم بالشهب. وفي الفصل السادس عشر ص 144 يقول: لقد هبطت الأرض صافي النفس نقي القلب كما هبطها ذلك الإله الهندي ما هادوفا ...".
وفي الفصل الثامن عشر ص 167 يقول بعد سماعه السيمفونية التاسعة لبيتهوفن: "فكأنما أستار السماء قد انفرجت ليصل إلى آذاننا غناء الحور والملائكة مجتمعين في جنة الخلد يلقون نشيد الفرح ذلك القبس الإلهي، فرح الأنفس التي تعيش في الله".
وفي الفصل العشرون ص 189 يقول لإيفان الروسي الذي يبغض أوربا ويريد تركها إلى الشرق: "إنك تستطيع أن تقول كل شيء عن الغرب فأسمع لك ولكن بيتهوفن ها هو ذا نبي حقيقي، ها هو ذا رسول للمحبة والسلام". 
بيتهوفن نبي حقيقي!
هذه الرحلة القصيرة مع بعض نصوص توفيق الحكيم التي لا تخفى دلالتها ولا تحتاج إلى سياق؛ لأنها دالة على نفسها دلالة حقيقية تجعلك لا تستغرب تلك المقالات التي ذكرت لك أمرها في مفتتح الكلام عن "عصفور من الشرق".

----------


## فريد البيدق

(4)
وفي "عصفوران بين الشرق والغرب" لعبد الحميد ضحا 2013م نجد العصفور صار عصفورين ينتميان إلى الشرق والغرب معا، وهذا تطوير وانفتاح؛ فالعصفور مهما كان قويا فهو عصفور ضعيف لا سيما عندما تجتمع عليه الوحدة والغربة واتباع الهوى؛ مما يشير إلى أن ضحا قد قرأ "عصفور الشرق" وتفاعل معه، وجادله واختلف معه لاختلاف موقفه من الإسلام عن توفيق الحكيم فأنتج هذه الرواية ليقول ما كان ينبغي قوله، وليصحح أخطاء عصفور الشرق.
ثم نجد الغلاف يحمل نص الرواية على سطرين وملونا بلونين، الأول يحتوي كلمة "عصفور" بلون أزرق، ثم تأتي لاحقة التثنية "ران" باللون الأحمر تأكيدا للحوار الذي قام بين ضحا 2013م والحكيم 1938م، وأنه حوار اختلاف لا حوار اتفاق. 
ثم نجد تصور الفنان المصور الذي لخص أحداث الرواية في صورة الغلاف قد أقام الشرق ممثلا بماض هو الأهرام والقلعة وحاضر هو برج الجزيرة ودائم هو نهر النيل، ونجد الغرب ممثلا بحاضر وماض ليس بعيدا هو برج إيفل. وهذا يبرز ثراء الشرق وغناه وفقر الغرب وجدبه على الرغم من أن برج إيفل أكبر من برج الجزيرة قليلا لئلا يغفل المصور الحاضر الذي يحتوي فيه الغرب الشرق ويسيطر عليه.
ثم نجد المصور قد مثّل نهاية الرواية في تخالف اتجاه العصفورين؛ فالعصفور الشرقي يتجه إلى الشرق والعصفور الغربي يتجه إلى الغرب كما كانت آخر كلمات مارتينا التي تسمت بعائشة. ونجد تأكيدا لواقع تحكم الغرب في الشرق في كون العصفور الغربي أعلى من العصفور الشرقي، وكون ذيل الشرقي أحمر رامزا إلى دماء التضحية وكون ذيل الغربي أخضر رامزا إلى نمو الإسلام في أوروبا؛ مما سيجعل الخير يأتي إليهم.  
ثم نجد الإهداء يحمل في طياته براعة استهلال توحي بما ستجده في الرواية.
كيف؟ 
يقول الإهداء: "إلى كل عصفور يحلق في سماء الهدى؛ ليبذر السعادة في قلوب البشر، ويضيء لهم طريق الحق واليقين". هكذا يكون هذا العصفور عصفور مبدأ وعقيدة لا عصفور هوى وفن كما كان في "عصفور من الشرق"؛ لذا سيختلف المسلك على الرغم من التشابه الظاهري بين محسن عصفور 1938م ويوسف عصفور 2013م؛ فكلاهما ذهب إلى فرنسا، وكلاهما ارتبط بامرأة فرنسية، وكلاهما كان مختلفا مع أبيه الأول في نوع الدراسة والآخرفي سلوك الحياة.
وعندما تتأمل عصفور الشرق 1938م وعصفور 2013م تستحضر أن هناك فرقا كبيرا بين أن تحب إسلامك حبا ميتا أي من دون اهتمام يومي أو لحظي وبين أن تحبه حبا حيا أي باهتمام لحظي أو يومي؛ فالأول مثل الابن الذي يدعي حب والديه على الرغم من انشغاله الدائم بنفسه أو زوجه وولده عنهما، والآخر ينشغل بهما قبل انشغاله بزوجه وولده أو معهم. وتستحضر أيضا ذلك الجالس في غرفته محمكة الإغلاق وهو يرى الأشياء تحركها الرياح فيدرك عقلا أن هناك ريحا لكنه لا يستشعرها عكس من يوجد في الطريق ويعايشها.
وعندما تتأمل عصفور 1938م تستحضر أن ليس علمانيو مصر أولئك الذين يظهرون في وسائل الإعلام متدرجين من فصل الدين عن السياسة والاقتصاد إلى السخرية من الدين مما يقربهم من الرِّدَّة، بل إن عموم الشعب علماني بالتربية واكتساب العرف العلماني الذي يفصل الدين عن الحياة نتيجة اختيار الحكام بدءا من "محمد علي" حصر الإسلام في العبادات فقط. كيف؟ كان الناس قديما يسوسهم علماء الأزهر، فكان الدين فاعلا في عرف الناس وعاداتهم. وبعد أن نقل "محمد علي" التأثير من الأزهر إلى التعليم الذي استحدثه بدأت عادات جديدة تتكون من  أعراف غربية، وبدأت هذه الأعراف التي تفصل الدين عن الحياة تدخل حياة الناس. كيف؟ ذلك الأب الذي ينهي صلاته ليضرب ابنته لأنها ارتدت الحجاب أو النقاب علماني من علمانيي السلوك. لماذا؟ لأنه رأى والدته وزوجته ترتدي الملابس العادية، ففصل بين اللباس والدين في عرفه وعاداته. ثم مَنْ؟ ذلك الحاج المصلي الذي يفزع في خصوماته إلى مجالس عرفية تحكم بالعرف، ويرفض أن يحكم شيخ بحكم الشرع- علماني من علمانيي السلوك.
وسيؤدي ذلك الاختلاف بين الروائيين في الفكر إلى اختلاف البناء الفني.
كيف؟
إن عصفور 1938م كان عصفور أدب وهوى وفن؛ لذا كان بناؤه الفني بناء ذكريات لا أحداث؛ لذا جاء الفصلان
الأخيران التاسع عشر والعشرون من ص 168 إلى ص192 ذكرا لآراء إيفانوفتش الروسي عن أوروبا وآسيا وإفريقيا 
وكيف أن أوروبا ابنة آسيا وأفريقيا قد عقتهما، ورغبته في السفر إلى الشرق لرداءة اوروبا، وظلت هذه الصفحات الكثيرة خالية من الأحداث الحقيقية.   
أما "عصفوران بين الشرق والغرب" فالأحداث تبدأ فيها منذ المقطع الأول ص5، فتعرفنا يوسف العصفور الشرقي ومارتينا العصفور الغربي- تعريفا يوهمنا بأن خط السير سيكون هو خط سير عصفور 1938م حيث الهوى، ثم تبدأ الأحداث من ص10 تشير إلى أن اختلافا سيحدث؛ فقد ذكرت مارتينا ما سبق أن ذكره إيفانوفتش في عصفور الحكيم فلخصت الفصلين الأخيرين في معاناتها في صفحات كان آخرها ص 11 حيث هذا الجزء من الحوار:
"مارتينا: لقد ذهبت لكثير من الأطباء النفسيين وآباء الكنيسة فزادوني رهقا على رهقي.
يوسف: وما الذي عندي وليس عندهم؟
مارتينا: أنت لديك الأمل الأخير الذي لو لم أجده عندك فسأنتحر بلا تردد!
يتعجب يوسف: أنا؟ وما هذا الأمل؟
مارتينا: الإسلام".
هكذا نجد إنسان أوروبا قد ذهبت به المعاناة كل مذهب، ولم يعد يجد إلا الإسلام نجاة. هنا صرح بالإسلام، أما في عصفور الحكيم فقد كان الشرق فقط.
ثم تحكي مارتينا قصتها المتوقعة من تفكك أسرة ومعاناة، وعدم رضى بالكنيسة التي تزيدها حيرة، ثم رحلتها في القراءة عن الإسلام. ثم يلتقط يوسف الكلام فيحكي سبب سفره إلى فرنسا المتمثل في سيطرة الفاسدين على أبيه، وانغماس أبيه في الحرام، وكيف كانت البداية مع تملك أراضي الدولة بما هو معروف من فساد إداري.
إذا، العصفوران هنا مهمومان لكن ليس بسبب الهوى الساقط البهيمي، إنما هما مهمومان بالنقاء والصفاء الذي يدفعهما إليه فساد الواقع حولهما هنا وهناك الذي جعل إنجلينا صديقة مارتينا تتزوج حمارا لا لشيء إلا للنفور من غدر بني الإنسان، وجعل حسن المصري المهاجر يترك أسرته بسبب والد يوسف ونظرائه ممن يسمون رجال الأعمال.
واستعان يوسف بحسن لمعرفة المركز الإسلامي الذي سيمد مارتينا بما يروي غلتها، وذهبت، واستقبلتها فرنسية مسلمة تسمت بـ"فاطمة" صارت فيما بعد الصديقة والمرشدة. ثم برزت كاميليا وبطرس، وجرت المناظرة في ندوة "أوقفوا أسلمة أوروبا" التي تحول يوسف بسببها إلى مسلم داعية لدينه بسمته وعلمه وسلوكه. وتنذر مارتينا نفسها للإسلام بعد إسلامها وتسميها بـ"عائشة"، ويعود يوسف إلى مصر على وعد بقدوم عائشة للزواج، وتأتي عائشة لكن مجتمع المسلمين في مصر الذي يعيش الانتماء الاسمي إلى الإسلام وتصرفه وسمته وسلوكه يصادم حقائقه كما فعلت "حسنية" تلك الشيوعية التي تحارب الإسلام في ديار الإسلام- يصدمها فتتركه عائدة إلى فرنسا، ولا يجدي معها محاولات يوسف بالزواج والعمل معا للإسلام.
وتصف عصفورة الغرب 2013م عصفور الشرق ص184عندما تتحدث عن تلك النسوة اللاتي جالسنها ولم يعجبهن حماستها للإسلام:"إنهن يردن إفهامي أن الإسلام الحقيقي هو ما يفعلن من ملابس فاضحة وخمور وترك الصلاة وباقي شعائر الإسلام، وأن غير ذلك هو إسلام متشدد".
وهذا ما يدل عليه تصور وسلوك "عصفور الشرق" الذي لا يرى فرقا بين الكنيسة والمسجد والمسرح، ولا يرى في عبادته السيدة زينب خروجا عن الإسلام، و... إلخ. 
وتختتم الرواية بهذه الحوارية ص85-86 بعد أن صارت مارتنيا عائشة:
عائشة: إن الدعوة إلى الإسلام بالنسبة لي كالماء بالنسبة للسمك.
....
عائشة: إذن، فليحلق كل منا في بلاده ومجتمعه حيث يعرفه جيدا، أنت هنا في الشرق الذي يحتاج إليك، وأنا هناك في بلادي الحبيبة، ولو اجتهدنا فلربما جمعنا الشرق والغرب يوما ما، وعسى أن يكون قريبا".
هذا هو فعل المسلم الذي يعمل لدينه؛ فهو ليس كذلك الجالس في شرفة بيته يتابع شجارا بين من لا يعنيه أمرهم؛ فهو يتأسف ويبدي حزنا مصطنعا سيختلف حتما عن حزن ذلك الأب الذي له ابن داخل هذا الشجار؛ مما سيضطره إلى النزول إلى الطريق مهما كانت العواقب. لماذا؟ لأن الأمر يعنيه حقا.

----------

